# PC Games: So war der Lesertreff auf der gamescom 2015



## MarcHatke (11. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games: So war der Lesertreff auf der gamescom 2015* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games: So war der Lesertreff auf der gamescom 2015


----------



## WeeFilly (11. August 2015)

Schade, dass ich ausgerechnet am Gamescom-Wochenende in Amsterdam war. -.-


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2015)

... war warm, hm?


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. August 2015)

Wuhu, ich bin in einem Video auf pcgames.de zu sehen
Jetzt bin ich ein Z-Promi !


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... war warm, hm?



Das ist eine bodenlose Untertreibung.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2015)

warm war nicht mal das Problem, Halle 8 war besser klimatisiert als die anderen Hallen, aber dank Caseking und World of Tanks Stand war´s einfach mal scheiße Laut 
Aber war echt Cool mal wieder die ganzen Leute zu treffen


----------



## MarcHatke (11. August 2015)

War wirklich cool, euch alle mal zu sehen. Top!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. August 2015)

War denn noch jemand aus dem Forum da, der sich nicht zu erkennen gegeben hat.
Eigentlich weiß ich nur von Enisra.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. August 2015)

Diverse Podcast-Hörer waren dabei. Ihre User-Namen haben sie mir aber nicht verraten.

War trotzdem super, so viele persönlich kennenzulernen!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. August 2015)

Ich habe es mir natürlich auch nicht nehmen lassen, mal bei euch vorbeizuschauen. Habe es allerdings in meinem ersten PCGames-Jahr vorgezogen auf Distanz zu bleiben.  Nächstes Jahr werde ich aber definitiv auf mich aufmerksam machen. Die Tweets von Enisra leider zu spät mitbekommen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. August 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werde ich aber definitiv auf mich aufmerksam machen.



Willst wohl die Party sprengen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. August 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Habe es allerdings in meinem ersten PCGames-Jahr vorgezogen auf Distanz zu bleiben.



Du warst also diese zwielichtige Gestalt, die sich durch die Schatten bewegt hat.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir natürlich auch nicht nehmen lassen, mal bei euch vorbeizuschauen. Habe es allerdings in meinem ersten PCGames-Jahr vorgezogen auf Distanz zu bleiben.  Nächstes Jahr werde ich aber definitiv auf mich aufmerksam machen. Die Tweets von Enisra leider zu spät mitbekommen.



schade, wäre auf jedenfall auch interessant geworden, allerdings eher weil um eine andere Community ging 
Acuh so ein Ding, die Messe braucht bessere Punkt zu denen man sich verabreden kann und Bänke


----------



## Slettal (11. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> schade, wäre auf jedenfall auch interessant geworden, allerdings eher weil um eine andere Community ging
> Acuh so ein Ding, die Messe braucht bessere Punkt zu denen man sich verabreden kann und Bänke




Och, der Computec Stand hatte ganz bequeme Sitzgelegenheiten. Man musste nur erst nen Platz finden 

Ansonsten waren Sitzgelegenheiten wirklich eher Mangelware


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. August 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Willst wohl die Party sprengen



Wollen nicht, aber die Chancen stehen unheimlich gut. Mir sieht man mittlerweile halt an, dass ich "zu alt für den Scheiß" bin. 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du warst also diese zwielichtige Gestalt, die sich durch die Schatten bewegt hat.



Immer noch besser, als die Gestalt zu sein, die vom Sicherheitspersonal abgeführt wird. 



Enisra schrieb:


> Auch so ein Ding, die Messe braucht bessere Punkt zu denen man sich verabreden kann und Bänke.



Halle 10.2 Retro Gaming Stand. Viel Platz, verhältnismäßig wenig Menschen, viele Sitzgelegenheiten UND ich kann mich dort frei bewegen ohne aufzufallen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2015)

Hmm ... postet mal bitte jemand ein Bild von Eni!


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2015)

gibts nicht (zum glück) :3
der Vorteil wenn man nur hinter der Kamera ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... postet mal bitte jemand ein Bild von Eni!


Bester Vorschlag des Tages! [emoji1] [emoji106]
EDIT: Mist! Warum sind Stubentiger immer so kamerascheu... [emoji52]


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2015)

Würde mir gern mal ein Bild von diesem komischen Kater machen ...


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2015)

nope nope NOPE
da gibt es zum Glück eh kein Bild


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... postet mal bitte jemand ein Bild von Eni!



Im Video unter dieser Meldung ist er kurz bei 4:30 am linken Bildrand zu sehen.
Und bei 4:55 im Hintergrund im Gespräch mit Matti.


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2015)

Der nette Herr mit dem Strohhut und Vollbart? 

Pew. 

So hätte ich mir unseren Eni irgendwie nicht vorgestellt!


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der nette Herr mit dem Strohhut und Vollbart?
> 
> Pew.
> 
> So hätte ich mir unseren Eni irgendwie nicht vorgestellt!



Neee, irgendwie war meine Vorstellung auch viel verschrobener, der sieht ja sogar sympatisch aus 

edit: at Leute die da waren: spricht er auch so wie er schreibt?


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2015)




----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2015)

Alles gut ZAM?


----------

